# Progress with Nw Barn Staircase!



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

just wanted to add the earlier pics.










here's the beam still in place, totally mangy and sagged. had already built the new wall to carry the floor from the right side.
the floor on the lupper eft would come out soon:
there was originally a doorway coming through where the new wall is, and the old stairs originally ran up across the picture to the left. you can see the stairwell at the top of the picture.










Part of the beam hacked out, and the post extended to the floor. Here you can see the old doorway through the new wall, and the existing wall framing on the left, minus the new PT post i put in.









slightly cleaned up. double post would soon be removed entirely. I wound up opening up the drywallig and installing a triple 2X4 to carry the beam above, along with a 45 degree brace.
check out the stairs in the foreground.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Boy, your beams look like mine! In cars they say rust never sleeps, worms never sleep in old houses. Dorf Dude...


----------

